# goat muscle building toys!



## goatgirl132

I was wondering if anyone knew of any great muscle building toys for Boer Wether show goats?!

My club teacher was talking about something using an axle from a house and putting something on top of it so they have to use all their muscles to keep it steadey or it will swivle over and they will fall off
Any clue how to make this if so any pictures???? 

Any other toys???

I already run them, we just moved them into a big round pin and I wanna put in some toys and figured they should be muscle builders.


----------



## fd123

Sounds like your teacher recommended a "SEE-SAW"...Heres a pic of one i threw together one evening..The goats love it!! Ive noticed them getting on it by themselves for the most part, and balancing it by standing in the center....But every so often i see 2 or 3 on it making it see-saw... and pushing each other off kinda playing QUEEN OF THE HILL!!


----------



## fd123

NOTE; Dont make 1 to high because it has a tendacy of smacking them on the chin!!... lol....


----------



## goatgirl132

Ohhh that makes since haha
thank you!!!


----------



## goatgirl132

How tall is yours?
Would this also be good for my show/ breeding Boer nannies?


----------



## fd123

Its good for ALL GOATS!! They get bored and start getting into trouble if you dont give them things to do...The bolts that go in the center of the 4x4 that the 2x12 is screwed onto are about 1 1/2 ft high...These are super easy to make and the goats love it!! You can throw 1 of these together in less than 30 minutes ...you dont have to use the same type/size wood as i did on mine....but MAKE SURE That you use LONG BOLTS with washers between the 4x4 that swivels in the center or they will back out on you! My goats play on this this all day and ALL NIGHT..its been up for a little over a month with no issues..>> (except i initually used too short of bolts and they backed out).. when the short bolts fell out and the see saw didnt work my goats started screaming like something was killing them!!lol...i thought something bad had happened! when they just wanted their see saw fixed!! LOL....Im planning on building some more cool toys for them next week... ill post some picks when i do and advise how the goats like them..


----------



## goatgirl132

Thank you!!!
We have lots of stuff for the does to climb on a table, homemade luggage rack still attached to the surburban (they can't get on top of the surburban though thank goodness dad would kill me haha) , a barrel, a old doghouse
They get bored with them so fast It astonishes me! I hope this keeps them entertained it sounds like it will!! 
Thank you


----------



## fd123

Your VERY WELCOME!


----------



## goatgirl132

My dad made me one for my boys going to shows (I have another going to auction and one I'm flooring) 
He's gunna make me one for my girls to
I was watching them play on it for a while today
to funny!! One of mine figured out he can crawl under it and kept crawling back and forth under it lol!


----------



## Micgrace

Im confused, how do I fasten the board in the center so that it will move back and forth? Seems as if you fasted it down it would prevent it from moving.


----------



## goatgirl132

This is what my dad made me!! My 3 boys loveit!!


----------



## fd123

Micgrace - the long board (2x12) is screwed to the little post underneath it..and the 2 post in the ground are screwed into the center of the little post that the long board is screwd into! I pre-drilled the 2 post coming outta the ground and used a very long shanked screw-bolt with washers between the 2 ground and the little post that swivels! 
Did that make sense?? or...did i confuse you more? lol
Goatgirl132 - Congrats on your new goat toy! I told you theyd love it!


----------



## pop5

i have a big fallen tree trunk in the middle of their pen and they love jumping on and off that, my friend has an upturned bath for hers and her goats seem to like that more, i think maybe the noise it makes when they jump on it lol


----------



## goatgirl132

pop5 said:


> i have a big fallen tree trunk in the middle of their pen and they love jumping on and off that, my friend has an upturned bath for hers and her goats seem to like that more, i think maybe the noise it makes when they jump on it lol


It might be the noise!!!
I had a friend that had family comming over for a coupple days and needed the goats quiet, so they covered a coupple of their toys with that crinkle stuff on the top and keppt the goats busy with amusement the whole time!! Lol
the things that keep them busy!!


----------

